# Halloween 2009 display



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

A bit late but here is some picture of my yard haunt display for the 2009 halloween.

Daylight of the house









Daylight of the gare - witch room



















the crypt with my FCG.









the porch


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Night shot of my blood and skull fountain










The yard


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

And the final one ..the house at night


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's never too late to look at yard haunt pictures:0

I like your use of bars on the garage door and I really like that crypt with FCG and gargoyle.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice, I like the crypt with the gargoyle on top! Did you make the gargoyle yourself? Do you some close up shots of him?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks for the nice comments.

hi spooky, here's some shoots of the gargoyle.
I've made it out of water bottles and paper clay.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, never too late to look at people's yard haunt photos

Great looking yard! Fantastic work on the crypt, the gargoyle is wonderful. The skull and blood fountain is very cool.


----------



## Baldzillabill (Apr 14, 2010)

Great haunt mate!! I really love the idea of the crypt for the FCG.!! great idea!! I was trying to figure out a way to put a FCG outdoors with a way to protect the motor. Great idea!! Hope you don't mind if I come up with something similar. Great inspiration.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice job,especially on the Gargoyle!:jol: I noticed your house has a few lights under the soffit panels near the roof. If you replaced the white lights with maybe some blue or green ones for Halloween, it would give the house a spookier/creepy feel. Then again, getting up that high with a ladder might be a pain in the butt lol.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great looking haunt! bet the toters were scared!  love the bars on the garage.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

An absolutely great display. Very kid friendly and very detailed. Nice work!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great haunt!! good job on the crypt for the FGC, plus i love the potion bottles!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks great. I agree that the crypt steals the show. Nice use of junk to make something really cool! On a side note, your house is beautiful too.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone for your nice comments.
The crypt, the gargoyle and witch kitchen was my last year addition.
This year i wanna do a gate and fence, A giant spider with giant web that will start at the garage roof and hang up to my new entrance pillar.

I also have a shiatsu escape on the way and if time permit a 8 feets werewolf.

i guess i should head to the garage right away.....


----------

